# NW Forum meet Wallasey Sunday 12th October



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2014)

We have provisionally booked Wallasey golf club for the above date for the end of season showdown 

The day includes :-

Bacon rolls, tea & Coffee on arrival

18 holes of golf

2 course meal

Presentation & Prize giving

Tee time 11am - 11:52am

The price is currently Â£70. This is the maximum it will be as we are currently working on a few things that could see it work out a bit cheaper than that.

This will be a fantastic meet so don't miss out, all players are welcome :thup:

Please advise your interest ASAP so we can at some point pay a deposit etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Aye, I'm off that weekend so girly arm permitting, I'll be there...


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2014)

Just to clarify though, we need a minimum of 20 for this deal, worth remembering Wallasey is Â£90 a round at the weekend for golf only so the deal is extremely good value.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2014)

Running List

Birchy
Bluewolf
Valentino
Liverbirdie
NWJocko
Qwerty
Huds1475
Gregbwfc
StuC

Lets be avin you :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll have a go :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			I'll have a go :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Dave :thup:


----------



## colint (Aug 6, 2014)

I won't be able to confirm until early September, depends on my sons rugby fixtures (i.e. does he need me to taxi !). I'm in if he's not playing


----------



## Junior (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll play coolio !!!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2014)

Running List

 Birchy
 Bluewolf
 Valentino
 Liverbirdie
 NWJocko
 Qwerty
 Huds1475
 Gregbwfc
 StuC
DaveM
Colint (Provisonal)
Junior

Keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## DannyOT (Aug 6, 2014)

Count me in. Been looking forward to being able to attend a meet for a while.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 6, 2014)

Am in.... Will send the oom dosh as well scott.....


----------



## louise_a (Aug 6, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## peterlav (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2014)

Running List

Birchy
 Bluewolf
 Valentino
 Liverbirdie
 NWJocko
 Qwerty
 Huds1475
 Gregbwfc
 StuC
 DaveM
 Colint (Provisonal)
 Junior
DannyOT
Karl102
LouiseA
JackBfc
Peterlav

Keep them coming :whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Aug 6, 2014)

Would be so up for this but I'll be in Spain then


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2014)

Great stuff troops, this may be capped at 24 so if in the OOM then get your name in.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Great stuff troops, this may be capped at 24 so if in the OOM then get your name in.
		
Click to expand...

if capped at 24 means no REALLY bad hackers, I best not put no cards in till then 

 Haha :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			if capped at 24 means no REALLY bad hackers, I best not put no cards in till then 

 Haha :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very good Dave, 24 players not HC


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 7, 2014)

Pencil me in I will confirm ASAP once a pass out has been acquired.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 7, 2014)

sign me up scotty! :lol:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2014)

Running List

1.Birchy
2.Bluewolf
3.Valentino
4.Liverbirdie
5.NWJocko
6.Qwerty
7.Huds1475
8.Gregbwfc
9.StuC
10.DaveM
11.Colint (Provisonal)
12.Junior
13.DannyOT
14.Karl102
15.LouiseA
16.JackBfc
17.Peterlav
18.Pbrown7582 (awaiting passport being released  ) 
19.Garyinderry

 Keep them coming  :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 7, 2014)

Seeing as spaces are filling - stick me down Scott - need the timing to be right before I 'work on it'....


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2014)

Running List

 1.Birchy
 2.Bluewolf
 3.Valentino
 4.Liverbirdie
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
 7.Huds1475
 8.Gregbwfc
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
 12.Junior
 13.DannyOT
 14.Karl102
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
 17.Peterlav
 18.Pbrown7582 (awaiting passport being released  ) 
 19.Garyinderry
20.Odvan (awaiting passport being released  ) 

 Keep them coming  :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 11, 2014)

Passport sorted.

May have to miss out on the bacon butty though and also request one of the later tee-times.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 11, 2014)

my passport sorted too


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2014)

Flaming hell they are letting all sorts out and about nowadays :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 11, 2014)

Great to see some new faces (to me anyway) on the list. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Great to see some new faces (to me anyway) on the list. Really looking forward to this.
		
Click to expand...

Ive apologised to the new faces in advance for the inconvenience mate so don't worry about putting people off etc :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ive apologised to the new faces in advance for the inconvenience mate so don't worry about putting people off etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you beaten my H4H score yet???


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Have you beaten my H4H score yet???
		
Click to expand...

Dunno what was the score? Didn't even know you had put one in


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Dunno what was the score? Didn't even know you had put one in 

Click to expand...

Cheeky.. I had an 82 on a CSS 75... 7 over (or 1 over with H/C adjustment).... We did have a little "discussion" about it because you think our CSS is dodgy...


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheeky.. I had an 82 on a CSS 75... 7 over (or 1 over with H/C adjustment).... We did have a little "discussion" about it because you think our CSS is dodgy...

Click to expand...

Its not dodgy its just wrong full stop 

Ive had a 79 & 82 with the rest utter utter biz lol.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its not dodgy its just wrong full stop 

Ive had a 79 & 82 with the rest utter utter biz lol.
		
Click to expand...

So who's winning then? That 79 looks decent, even off your dodgy handicap..


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			So who's winning then? That 79 looks decent, even off your dodgy handicap..
		
Click to expand...

Well we did say best gross score but after you scraped an 83 you mentioned your dodgy CSS for some reason :rofl:

Considering you have been crippled for most of the season I think we just split it and chuck half in each :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Well we did say best gross score but after you scraped an 83 you mentioned your dodgy CSS for some reason :rofl:

Considering you have been crippled for most of the season I think we just split it and chuck half in each :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan matey.. Or we could play-off for it at the end of the season.. Give me a month to get my touch back..


----------



## Birchy (Aug 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Sounds like a plan matey.. Or we could play-off for it at the end of the season.. Give me a month to get my touch back..
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan if we get chance pal :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 13, 2014)

Running List

 1.Birchy
 2.Bluewolf
 3.Valentino
 4.Liverbirdie
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
 7.Huds1475
 8.Gregbwfc
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
 12.Junior
 13.DannyOT
 14.Karl102
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
 17.Peterlav
 18.Pbrown7582 
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan 

 Keep them coming  :whoo:

Back on track with updated list. Any more :thup:


----------



## Ian_S (Aug 13, 2014)

Put me down provisionally. My wife is due to give birth on the 16th so it may depend what the growth scans show as to whether the date gets brought forward or not.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 13, 2014)

Running List

 1.Birchy
 2.Bluewolf
 3.Valentino
 4.Liverbirdie
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
 7.Huds1475
 8.Gregbwfc
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
 12.Junior
 13.DannyOT
 14.Karl102
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
 17.Peterlav
 18.Pbrown7582 
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan
21.IanS (provisional)
22.Duffers (StuC +1)


----------



## Birchy (Aug 26, 2014)

Running List

* 1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Bluewolf
* 3.Valentino PAID Â£50*
 4.Liverbirdie
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
 7.Huds1475
 8.Gregbwfc
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
 12.Junior
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50*
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
 17.Peterlav
 18.Pbrown7582 
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) 

Im now taking down payments for this so can people please get in touch and arrange payment. Looking for Â£40-50 deposit then rest will be fine on the day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 26, 2014)

Birchy, can you put my Â£40 you've been minding for me in for this one, I'll box you the balance on the day.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, can you put my Â£40 you've been minding for me in for this one, I'll box you the balance on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Will do sweetcheeks :thup:


----------



## Yerman (Aug 29, 2014)

Room for another????

If so, just pm me payment details and sign me up.

If not....&#128543;


----------



## Birchy (Aug 29, 2014)

Yerman said:



			Room for another????

If so, just pm me payment details and sign me up.

If not....&#55357;&#56863;
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM nick :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 29, 2014)

Running List

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Bluewolf
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40*
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
 7.Huds1475
*8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50*
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
 17.Peterlav
 18.Pbrown7582 
19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) 
23.Yerman

Im now taking down payments for this so can people please get in touch and arrange payment. Looking for Â£40-50 deposit then rest will be fine on the day.


----------



## Yerman (Aug 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You have a PM nick :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott, you're a gent.


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2014)

I've only just come across this, can I be No24 please


----------



## Birchy (Sep 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've only just come across this, can I be No24 please 

Click to expand...

No problem mate :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've only just come across this, can I be No24 please 

Click to expand...

I best try and get another tee time


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Bluewolf
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40*
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
*7.Huds1475 DOUBTFUL*
*8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50*
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
* 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50*
 18.Pbrown7582 
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) 
* 23.Yerman PAID Â£50*
24.Fish


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 2, 2014)

Stick me down as first reserve Scott.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Sep 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Bluewolf
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40*
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
*7.Huds1475 DOUBTFUL*
*8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50*
 15.LouiseA
 16.JackBfc
* 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50*
 18.Pbrown7582 
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) 
* 23.Yerman PAID Â£50*
24.Fish
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to you all but I am going to have to pull out! Just started a new job and need to work away that weekend/week!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40*
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
7.Huds1475 DOUBTFUL
* 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50*
 16.
*17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50*
19.Garyinderry
 20.Odvan
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) 
*23.Yerman PAID Â£50*
 24.Fish 

Vikingman a few spaces now open, you want in Dave? :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Vikingman a few spaces now open, you want in Dave? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2014)

Scott, will settle up on pay day if that's ok?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Scott, will settle up on pay day if that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Vikingman
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40*
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
* 7.Yerman PAID Â£50*
* 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
 10.DaveM
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50*
 16.Odvan
*17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50*
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Fish 
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1)


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Vikingman
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40*
 5.NWJocko
 6.Qwerty
* 7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
*10.DaveM PAID Â£50*
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50*
16.Odvan
*17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50*
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Fish 
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1)

Keep them deposits coming people :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Had a look at the course, really does look fantastic! 
As a matter of interest do we know what tees we're going off? 



(Please don't say blues, please don't say blues...)


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2014)

Just transferred the 50 notes Coolio.

Any problems receiving it your end let me know


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Had a look at the course, really does look fantastic! 
As a matter of interest do we know what tees we're going off? 



(Please don't say blues, please don't say blues...)
		
Click to expand...

Yellows normally


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 12, 2014)

Scott, will sort payment out with you week commencing 22/09/14 if thats ok.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Scott, will sort payment out with you week commencing 22/09/14 if thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Dave :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## Odvan (Sep 19, 2014)

Paid in earlier this morning matey


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50*
 2.Vikingman
* 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40
 5.NWJocko PAID Â£50*
 6.Qwerty
* 7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
*10.DaveM PAID Â£50*
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50
 16.Odvan PAID Â£50
17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50*
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Fish 
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1)


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Paid in earlier this morning matey
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2014)

Can I give you mine at H4H's as I'm strictly cash only at the moment


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Can I give you mine at H4H's as I'm strictly cash only at the moment 

Click to expand...

That will be fine mate :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 22, 2014)

Scott, just transferred Â£50 to your account.

Please confirm you received it.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 22, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Scott, just transferred Â£50 to your account.

Please confirm you received it.
		
Click to expand...

Got it safe and sound Dave :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 22, 2014)

Good stuff, looks like we are shaping up nicely. A few stragglers needing to commit but other than that it looks like we'll get the 20 we need.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50
 2.Vikingman PAID Â£50
 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£40
 5.NWJocko PAID Â£50*
 6.Qwerty
*7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50*
 9.StuC
*10.DaveM PAID Â£50*
 11.Colint (Provisonal)
*12.Junior PAID Â£50*
 13.DannyOT
*14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50
 16.Odvan PAID Â£50
 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50*
 19.Garyinderry
 20.Fish 
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) 

14 deposits paid so far.

Can anybody not confirmed let me know asap so we can arrange payment and numbers etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I pay you on Sunday mate?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Can I pay you on Sunday mate?
		
Click to expand...

That's fine mate :thup:


----------



## DannyOT (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry I'm a bit late getting back to you, I just had to make sure I had the Sunday off work.

Where do I send my deposit Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

DannyOT said:



			Sorry I'm a bit late getting back to you, I just had to make sure I had the Sunday off work.

Where do I send my deposit Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Just PM'd you mate :thup:


----------



## DannyOT (Oct 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just PM'd you mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry guys but I received my rota for the next 2 weeks and apparently I have to be in for the stock take on the 12th October; even though I specifically asked for that weekend off. I was really looking forward to finally getting to a meet too, it sucks being in retail.


----------



## colint (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry for not getting back sooner, can't make it unfortunately


----------



## Birchy (Oct 1, 2014)

1.Birchy PAID Â£50
 2.Vikingman PAID Â£50
 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£60
 5.NWJocko PAID Â£50
 6.Qwerty
7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50
 9.StuC PAID Â£50
10.DaveM PAID Â£50
 11.
12.Junior PAID Â£50
 13.
14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50
 16.Odvan PAID Â£50
 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50
 19.Garyinderry
 20. 
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) PAID Â£50

 16 deposits paid so far.

Now we are struggling as we need to get 20 players.

Anybody else interested let me know :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			1.Birchy PAID Â£50
 2.Vikingman PAID Â£50
 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£60
 5.NWJocko PAID Â£50
 6.Qwerty
7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50
 9.StuC PAID Â£50
10.DaveM PAID Â£50
 11.
12.Junior PAID Â£50
 13.
14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50
 16.Odvan PAID Â£50
 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50
 19.Garyinderry
 20. 
 21.IanS (provisional)
 22.Duffers (StuC +1) PAID Â£50

 16 deposits paid so far.

Now we are struggling as we need to get 20 players.

Anybody else interested let me know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Com'ed chaps.

Birchy has had a few cancellations, but it doesn't just have to be forummers, ask a mate along if you want. Wallasey is a cracking course, and this also includes food, so a good deal.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2014)

2 surprising notables, Gaz and qwerty? Get in touch lads, if you two are definates then we could just about scrape by numbers wise.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			2 surprising notables, Gaz and qwerty? Get in touch lads, if you two are definates then we could just about scrape by numbers wise.
		
Click to expand...

Put me back down as a possible player mate. I've delayed the surgery till December at the earliest and after accidentally playing 18 today, I might just be able to play. I'll send Coolio the money tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Put me back down as a possible player mate. I've delayed the surgery till December at the earliest and after accidentally playing 18 today, I might just be able to play. I'll send Coolio the money tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Accidentally playing eh Dan

It'll be good to see you pal:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Accidentally playing eh Dan

It'll be good to see you pal:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Aye, accidentally!! I only went up to the course to have a 9 hole knock, but I forgot the midweek medal was on.. Seemed a bit rude to bugger off, so I took a gamble and played.. Was 3 over on the front 9 but dropped off badly on the back and shot a clumsy 85.. Not bad for my first knock in a while.. Some good, some bad, but all fun...

Will be good to see you lot again.. Even if you're now Mr oh so popular with all yer new Southern mates..


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2014)

Be good to see you Dan, take it easy though big fella.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll get bank tomorrow birch!   whoops, put me down as a definite. Been looking forward to this for ages.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Be good to see you Dan, take it easy though big fella.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. I've cut out the range time as I struggle with the mats. I'm only playing once a week and I'm on the strongest anti-inflammatories I can get. If I can muddle through till December, then get the Op, I'll have all Dec, Jan and Feb to recover.. Back swinging in time for the new season.. It's a Boss Plan as our scouse friends would call it.....


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			2 surprising notables, Gaz and qwerty? Get in touch lads, if you two are definates then we could just about scrape by numbers wise.
		
Click to expand...

Im a definate Val.Just getting the money over to Birchy :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im a definate Val.Just getting the money over to Birchy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Dave, looking forward to you winning.....................again


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Good man Dave, looking forward to you winning.....................again 

Click to expand...

Nah, Not this time Val. Doin' A fair bit of Chompin' at the moment


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2014)

18 certs by the look of it now.

2 spaces left.

Are you gonna be ok to play Danny or are you just being a knob and coming back too early again? Don't want you aggravating your injury just to help fill a spot! :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			18 certs by the look of it now.

2 spaces left.

Are you gonna be ok to play Danny or are you just being a knob and coming back too early again? Don't want you aggravating your injury just to help fill a spot! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've just sent you Â£50 mate.. And yes, I am being a knob, but as I'm having surgery on it in December, then it won't really matter what I do to it now, will it?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I've just sent you Â£50 mate.. And yes, I am being a knob, but as I'm having surgery on it in December, then it won't really matter what I do to it now, will it? 

Click to expand...

Ok mate, just wanted to check you had thought it through


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ok mate, just wanted to check you had thought it through 

Click to expand...

That'd be a first.. I've never been accused of being cautious and smart have I?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			That'd be a first.. I've never been accused of being cautious and smart have I? 

Click to expand...

That's why I asked


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50
 2.Vikingman PAID Â£50
 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£60
 5.NWJocko PAID Â£50*
 6.Qwerty
* 7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50
 9.StuC PAID Â£50
 10.DaveM PAID Â£50
 11.Junior PAID Â£50
 12.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50
 13.Duffers (StuC +1) PAID Â£50
 14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50
 16.Odvan PAID Â£50
 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50*
 18.Garyinderry
*19.Bluewolf PAID Â£50*
 20.IanS (provisional)

Right we have got 19 and one provisional now.

Still spaces for anybody considering playing! We need one more at least! :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 3, 2014)

*1.Birchy PAID Â£50
 2.Vikingman PAID Â£50
 3.Valentino PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID Â£60
 5.NWJocko PAID Â£50
 6.Qwerty PAID Â£50
 7.Yerman PAID Â£50
 8.Gregbwfc PAID Â£50
 9.StuC PAID Â£50
 10.DaveM PAID Â£50
 11.Junior PAID Â£50
 12.Pbrown7582 PAID Â£50
 13.Duffers (StuC +1) PAID Â£50
 14.Karl102 PAID Â£50
 15.LouiseA PAID Â£50
 16.Odvan PAID Â£50
 17.Peterlav PAID Â£50
 18.Garyinderry PAID Â£50
19.Bluewolf PAID Â£50*
 20.IanS (provisional)

 Right we have got 19 and one provisional now.

 Still spaces for anybody considering playing! We need one more ideally!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2014)

BUMP

One more player needed!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			BUMP

One more player needed!
		
Click to expand...

Coolio, when's the draw being made for Sunday and will it be in leader board order?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Coolio, when's the draw being made for Sunday and will it be in leader board order?
		
Click to expand...


Have you complied the leaderboard birch to see what's what.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Have you complied the leaderboard birch to see what's what.
		
Click to expand...

Will do the draw today at some point. Yes it will pretty much be in leaderboard order.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Will do the draw today at some point. Yes it will pretty much be in leaderboard order.
		
Click to expand...



Good lad. I'll dust down Pete's fantastically crafted trophy.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Bloody hell, if it's in leaderboard order, I might not be teeing off until it's gone dark!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Bloody hell, if it's in leaderboard order, I might not be teeing off until it's gone dark!!!! 

Click to expand...

Eh? That means the leaders will be out last not the nobbers


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Eh? That means the leaders will be out last not the nobbers 

Click to expand...

But I'm not even on the leaderboard.. I'm a casual observer.. An interested party.. An independent witness.. Just out for the kicks.. Where do I go? Will I be in the draw?


----------



## louise_a (Oct 6, 2014)

Have you got another yet Scott? if not why don't we all pay an Â£4 to make up the final green fee needed if they insist on 20 green fees.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			But I'm not even on the leaderboard.. I'm a casual observer.. An interested party.. An independent witness.. Just out for the kicks.. Where do I go? Will I be in the draw? 

Click to expand...

You are going to be the spoiler in the draw. Anybody who I think is going to do really well will be saddled with you to give everybody a chance and even out the field


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Have you got another yet Scott? if not why don't we all pay an Â£4 to make up the final green fee needed if they insist on 20 green fees.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet Louise. I have got a contingency plan something along them lines in place.

If we don't chuck in the extra then it will have to come out of the OOM pot which would be a shame. I wanted to have plenty to play for on the day for everybody involved so might go for the Â£3-4 extra option.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You are going to be the spoiler in the draw. Anybody who I think is going to do really well will be saddled with you to give everybody a chance and even out the field 

Click to expand...

Like a Casino "Cooler"?  Ooh, I like that thought.. Think you're doing well? Here's the Wolf to halt that little run of birdies with a carefully crafted comment about your new shortened backswing or your slightly shifted putting grip..... BOOOM, Double bogey time...


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Is Podge not playing? Just asking because I know of a certain forumer who has just won a comp at his new club and had a nice little cut to boot...:thup:


----------



## Junior (Oct 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			But I'm not even on the leaderboard.. I'm a casual observer.. An interested party.. An independent witness.. Just out for the kicks.. Where do I go? Will I be in the draw? 

Click to expand...

Im the same Dan....least we will get out first and hold them up!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Not yet Louise. I have got a contingency plan something along them lines in place.

If we don't chuck in the extra then it will have to come out of the OOM pot which would be a shame. I wanted to have plenty to play for on the day for everybody involved so might go for the Â£3-4 extra option.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind an extra few quid each, but ask them first, sometimes they'll turn a blind eye if your only 1 short of 20.

Were'nt you talking about playing next years final there again............


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I don't mind an extra few quid each, but ask them first, sometimes they'll turn a blind eye if your only 1 short of 20.

Were'nt you talking about playing next years final there again............

Click to expand...

We have tried but they weren't for budging.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			We have tried but they weren't for budging.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Wirralites!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Junior said:



			Im the same Dan....least we will get out first and hold them up!!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent point, well made.. Out first and back in the clubhouse for a coffee before the backmarkers have even 4 putted the 8th.. Which reminds me, after 2 rounds in 4+ months, I'd better head to the Pro shop and stock up on Top Flite XL3000's...

Oh, and I'm not bothered by an extra few quid..:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bloody Wirralites!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, if the plastic Cheshire set are annoying you, I know where there's a few Midlanders who'd happily Nuke them back into the dark ages..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Hey, if the plastic Cheshire set are annoying you, I know where there's a few Midlanders who'd happily Nuke them back into the dark ages..
		
Click to expand...

The're already there, have you been to the north end of Birkenhead? The rats hunt in pairs there.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			The're already there, have you been to the north end of Birkenhead? The rats hunt in pairs there.
		
Click to expand...

I don't frequent such places matey.. I leave that to fat-arse plumbers.. .. I have been known to venture as far north as Cheshire Oaks though, but I hurry back to Chester to enjoy a large G&T and a Montecristo in the lounge...


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I don't mind an extra few quid each, but ask them first, sometimes they'll turn a blind eye if your only 1 short of 20.

Were'nt you talking about playing next years final there again............

Click to expand...

There's a bigger story to this than meets the eye, i'll explain on Sunday if you wish. Everyone is getting a better deal than normal hence the lack of movement.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Good lad. I'll dust down Pete's fantastically crafted trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you have added your memento of you winning it Gaz :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2014)

**********IMPORTANT FOR EVERYONE**************

As Wallasey isn't a resort style course catering for large groups they don't have a large catering offer so have asked everyone to advise on food before hand, and not just a mark beside your choice on the day, they want notice days in advance. Can people please advise their choice ASAP to stop you missing out.

Everyone - Bacon roll and tea/coffee on arrival.

2 courses will be main and desert.

MAINS

Chicken Curry with Rice or Chips
Cod in Batter, Chips and Peas
Steak and Ale Pie, Chips and Peas
Chicken in White Wine Sauce, Chips and Peas
Beef Hotpot, Crusty bread and pickle
Roast Dinner
Salad (Meat, Cheese or Prawn)
Veggie Quiche, Chips and Peas

DESERT

Apple pie and cream or ice cream
Gateau
Fruit Salad and Cream
Cheese and Biscuits

Thanks :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			There's a bigger story to this than meets the eye, i'll explain on Sunday if you wish. Everyone is getting a better deal than normal hence the lack of movement.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, that's why I'm also willing to throw an extra few knicker in, if required.

Steak and Ale Pie, Chips and Peas

Cheese and Biscuits

For me, please.:thup:


Full English and angel delight for the glorified plumbers.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Steak and Ale pie
Apple pie with cream

cheers Martin.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Steak and Ale pie
Apple pie with cream

cheers Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Same as this for me :thup:

Running list

Mains

Steak & ale pie x 3

Deserts
apple pie & cream x 2
Cheese & biscuits x1


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Leaderboard heading into the final





The blacked out players are not playing in the final. The red figures are where the average has been used to make up the total for the player as a game didn't get played due to whatever reason.

Points table for finishing positions on final day. This get added to your score from the group stages.

1st 600
2nd 570
3rd 540
4th 510
5th 480
6th 450
7th 420
8th 390
9th 360
10th 330
11th 300
12th 270
13th 240
14th 210
15th 180
16th 150
17th 120
18th 90
19th 60
20th 30


----------



## louise_a (Oct 6, 2014)

Any idea what the roast will be?


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 6, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Any idea what the roast will be?
		
Click to expand...

Whoever plays Birchy 

Steak and Ale pie and Apple pie for me


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 6, 2014)

Steak and Ale pie
Apple pie

For me please, good work


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2014)

Cod and chips with gateau to finish.  Splendid :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Chicken curry + chips
apple pie


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 6, 2014)

Steak and Ale pie and apple pie please.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 6, 2014)

Steak pie
Apple pie with cream please.

Cheers Martin/Scott.

Do we have to get dressed up afterwards or will "golfing attire" suffice ?


----------



## Odvan (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



View attachment 12500

Click to expand...

:clap:

Scott, may have previously mentioned but if I'm scheduled to go out at 11 or 11:10am, I may not make it. That doesn't mean that someone can eat mi bacon butty mind you, I'll have it cold.

Betty's Hotpot
Apple pie/cream (but custard if available...)

Also don't mind chucking in a little extra if it helps.


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Steak pie
Apple pie with cream please.

Cheers Martin/Scott.

Do we have to get dressed up afterwards or will "golfing attire" suffice ?
		
Click to expand...

Golf attire is fine but for everyone Wallasey are very particular about shoes so no trainers and no changing in the car park :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Golf attire is fine but for everyone Wallasey are very particular about shoes so no trainers and no changing in the car park :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gaz, dust down your hush puppies, lad.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 6, 2014)

Steak and ale pie and apple pie please.

Extra few quid is fine by me.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Odvan said:



			:clap:

Scott, may have previously mentioned but if I'm scheduled to go out at 11 or 11:10am, I may not make it. That doesn't mean that someone can eat mi bacon butty mind you, I'll have it cold.

Betty's Hotpot
Apple pie/cream (but custard if available...)

Also don't mind chucking in a little extra if it helps.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you told me that you need to be one of the first out! 

I will have your bacon butty as payment for a selected tee time :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2014)

Hotspot and Apple pie x2 for me and duffers.

Nice one coolio


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gaz, dust down your hush puppies, lad.

Click to expand...

I'll just wear a pair of my da's  :ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Full English and angel delight for the glorified plumbers.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


How very dare you!  Us Gas Technicians were hoping for a Mung Bean salad starter followed by Fois Gras, quail eggs and seasonal Veg'.

Looks like I'll have to settle for Sunday Roast & cheese & biscuits :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I'll just wear a pair of my da's  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Along with his strides again?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Btw nice work by Birchy and Val for getting this on and at such a good price.

Cracking work by Birchy to put the whole comp together again.

Good to see the old faces and a few new ones at another NW meet, and be good to see the wolf again. Great days.

Right, whose picking me up?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, whose picking me up?

Click to expand...

Whoever the lucky victim is please make sure you charge him petrol money eh odvan :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Along with his strides again?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I can still fit in them!  :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Right chompers, the draw :-

Tried to mix in the non OOM players but keeping in mind the leaderboard for that at the same time etc.

11:00
Karl102
Bluewolf
LouiseA

11:10
Yerman
Duffers
Qwerty
Val


11:20
StuC
Nwjocko
DaveM
Junior

11:30
Vikingman
Gregbwfc
Garyinderry
Odvan

11:40
Liverbirdie
Peterlav
Birchy
Pbrown


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whoever the lucky victim is please make sure you charge him petrol money eh odvan :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is right, I'm not a mingebag. I'll pay the tunnel fare.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 6, 2014)

Any idea what time the meal is planned for, as I might have to do a runner. Just found out that a gig that I thought was on Saturday but is actually on Sunday.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is right, I'm not a mingebag. I'll pay the tunnel fare.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will pick you up if you want :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will pick you up if you want :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man, you on your lonesome?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Top man, you on your lonesome?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate. You have picked me up loads so its a good chance for me to return one of the favours


----------



## Odvan (Oct 6, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whoever the lucky victim is please make sure you charge him petrol money eh odvan :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately a couple of birdies on the last at Mere repaid it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate. You have picked me up loads so its a good chance for me to return one of the favours 

Click to expand...

No probs mate.:thup:


----------



## Junior (Oct 7, 2014)

Top Draw work as usual, organising yet another cracker of a day in the NW.

Fish n chips then cheese and buscuits for me!!!!


----------



## Junior (Oct 7, 2014)

Top Draw work as usual, organising yet another cracker of a day in the NW.

Fish n chips then cheese and buscuits for me!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2014)

Good work Birchy.

What time is everyone getting there?

Should have said I don't mind chucking in an extra few quid if needed.

I'll be driving down on my tod from leafy Lytham if anyone is en route and needs a lift? I've no idea where I'm going


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Good work Birchy.

What time is everyone getting there?

Should have said I don't mind chucking in an extra few quid if needed.

I'll be driving down on my tod from leafy Lytham if anyone is en route and needs a lift? I've no idea where I'm going 

Click to expand...

I will probably get there for about 10ish Iain :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will probably get there for about 10ish Iain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect.

Danny, route planner says I go near Skem if you want to jump in


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Perfect.

Danny, route planner says I go near Skem if you want to jump in 

Click to expand...

If you go near Skem mate there will be a few more than just Danny jumping in


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			If you go near Skem mate there will be a few more than just Danny jumping in 

Click to expand...

Danny will have to jump in while I'm on the move then!!

Is it carrying only or anything on Sunday? Getting to that time of year, don't want to pitch up with my cart bag and have to carry it!


----------



## Val (Oct 7, 2014)

Rolls will be served from 10, i'll be there from around 9.30 all being well traffic wise.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Perfect.

Danny, route planner says I go near Skem if you want to jump in 

Click to expand...

:angry:

If you're coming down the M6 then I'd really appreciate if you could pop into leafy Appley Bridge and pick me up mate.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			:angry:

If you're coming down the M6 then I'd really appreciate if you could pop into leafy Appley Bridge and pick me up mate.
		
Click to expand...

You squatting somewhere at the moment Danny?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			:angry:

If you're coming down the M6 then I'd really appreciate if you could pop into leafy Appley Bridge and pick me up mate.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Dan.

You getting a bus to Appley Bridge from Skem....!?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You squatting somewhere at the moment Danny? 

Click to expand...

I'll be squatting on something soon mate...



NWJocko said:



			No worries Dan.

You getting a bus to Appley Bridge from Skem....!?
		
Click to expand...

No, the local smack runner is gonna give me a lift,,


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be squatting on something soon mate...

Click to expand...

Scouser isn't there too is he?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Scouser isn't there too is he? 

Click to expand...

I can't squat that low mate...

Geographical jibes from a Bowtoner.. Does life get any more ironic?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I can't squat that low mate...

Geographical jibes from a Bowtoner.. Does life get any more ironic? 

Click to expand...

Hey we have Got Liam Neeson & Sigourney Weaver in Bolton this week filming with the beautiful scenic backdrops


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Hey we have Got Liam Neeson & Sigourney Weaver in Bolton this week filming with the beautiful scenic backdrops 

Click to expand...

Well, considering Ms Weaver's experience battling ugly acid spewing monsters, and Mr Neeson's experience single-handedly taking out large Eastern European gangs with utmost violence, then I would have thought that Bolton would be the perfect place for them....


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Well, considering Ms Weaver's experience battling ugly acid spewing monsters, and Mr Neeson's experience single-handedly taking out large Eastern European gangs with utmost violence, then I would have thought that Bolton would be the perfect place for them.... 

Click to expand...

They are in Bolton for the beautiful love scenes. They are nipping through Skem afterwards to blast all the aliens, save on the recruiting budget :thup:

You never know if your lucky you might get a part as an extra


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			They are in Bolton for the beautiful love scenes. They are nipping through Skem afterwards to blast all the aliens, save on the recruiting budget :thup:

You never know if your lucky you might get a part as an extra 

Click to expand...

I'd have to be pretty far out of my patch to see them then.. Bearing in mind I'm in Appley Bridge, which is several miles from Skem, and fortunately, even further from Bowton.. Like a rose between 2 very ugly thorns.. A haven of tranquility between 2 war-filled cesspits of despair.. Or home as you like to call it...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			No worries Dan.

You getting a bus to Appley Bridge from Skem....!?
		
Click to expand...

Hope you good at negotiating roundabouts Ian.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hope you good at negotiating roundabouts Ian.

Click to expand...

Used to picking Dave up halfway round roundabouts after a "spot of fresh air".......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Used to picking Dave up halfway round roundabouts after a "spot of fresh air"....... 

Click to expand...

Should start calling him Dave Ill-in-ditch.............:rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Used to picking Dave up halfway round roundabouts after a "spot of fresh air"....... 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Should start calling him Dave Ill-in-ditch.............:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

i think I'm possibly banned from Reading town centre :cheers:   

Im Definitely banned from Drinking Cider :cheers:


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'd have to be pretty far out of my patch to see them then.. Bearing in mind I'm in Appley Bridge, which is several miles from Skem, and fortunately, even further from Bowton.. Like a rose between 2 very ugly thorns.. A haven of tranquility between 2 war-filled cesspits of despair.. Or home as you like to call it...

Click to expand...

you must have had to much gravy(men love gravy)on meet n tatta pie,ROSES do not have THORNS even us thick SINTELINERS know that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Good work Birchy.

What time is everyone getting there?

Should have said I don't mind chucking in an extra few quid if needed.

I'll be driving down on my tod from *leafy Lytham *if anyone is en route and needs a lift? I've no idea where I'm going 

Click to expand...

Another postcode snob:smirk:

Yer mean Blackpool!!


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Another postcode snob:smirk:

Yer mean Blackpool!!
		
Click to expand...

he has a summer cottage or should i say 3rd chalet down on the right at BUTlINS LYTHAM.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			you must have had to much gravy(men love gravy)on meet n tatta pie,ROSES do not have THORNS even us thick SINTELINERS know that.
		
Click to expand...

They do according to everyone's favourite 80's Rock balladeers....

[video=youtube_share;c56vEgA4fjU]http://youtu.be/c56vEgA4fjU[/video]


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 7, 2014)

Stableford or medal?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Stableford or medal?
		
Click to expand...

The OOM final is medal format but the sweep on the day will be stableford.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 7, 2014)

Weather for Sunday currently showing sunshine and showers.

Could be interesting, got drown't on Wallasey a couple of years back.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 8, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			They do according to everyone's favourite 80's Rock balladeers....

[video=youtube_share;c56vEgA4fjU]http://youtu.be/c56vEgA4fjU[/video]
		
Click to expand...

because it wouldnt have the same impact if they sang "EVERY ROSE HAS A PRICKLE " same as KRAKATOA EAST OF JAVA,it was actually on the WEST but the publisher thought it sounded better.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 8, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			because it wouldnt have the same impact if they sang "EVERY ROSE HAS A PRICKLE " same as KRAKATOA EAST OF JAVA,it was actually on the WEST but the publisher thought it sounded better.
		
Click to expand...

I'm gonna take Poison's version of horticulture over yours mate.. I mean, how many number 1 albums have you had? How many groupies hang around Ashton for you?


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 8, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm gonna take Poison's version of horticulture over yours mate.. I mean, how many number 1 albums have you had? How many groupies hang around Ashton for you? 

Click to expand...

bet i could beat them for no 2's (hospital food ) on a wednesday i have women following me all over the course waving at me,come to think about it it is ladies day !!!and they have rights on the course.
As for the thorn or prickle debate a THORN is a leaf that has developed as a stiff sharp like structure growing on branches a PRICKLE is attached to a stem and not the leaf of flowering part of the plant.


----------



## Val (Oct 8, 2014)

Final bump for another bod and for meal requests, I'll be letting the caterers know tomorrow night, if you don't pick yourself I'll pick for you and  you'll be getting steak and ale pie with apple pie and ice cream for desert


----------



## Odvan (Oct 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Final bump for another bod and for meal requests, I'll be letting the caterers know tomorrow night, if you don't pick yourself I'll pick for you and  you'll be getting steak and ale pie with apple pie and ice cream for desert 

Click to expand...

or custard, hopefully


----------



## peterlav (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry Val, haven't been on for a couple of days, curry & rice followed by gateau for me please.

Thanks to you and Scott for organising the day, especially Scott for your work throughout the year, I don't mind paying an extra couple of bob on the day.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll have steak pie and apple pie and cream thanks


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is it ever going to stop raining??


+1 for paying the extra    :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I'll have steak pie and apple pie and cream thanks
		
Click to expand...

Lou, I missed your earlier post about timings, likely hood is meal from 4-4.30ish


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2014)

18 meals chosen and submitted to the club, yerman im afraid you'll have to take what comes unless you let me know by tomorrow AM.


----------



## Yerman (Oct 9, 2014)

Valentino said:



			18 meals chosen and submitted to the club, yerman im afraid you'll have to take what comes unless you let me know by tomorrow AM.
		
Click to expand...

If not too late mear salad, apple pie and icecream.


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2014)

Yerman said:



			If not too late mear salad, apple pie and icecream.
		
Click to expand...

No probs


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 10, 2014)

:mmm:



Yerman said:



			If not too late mear salad, apple pie and icecream.
		
Click to expand...

what's a MEAR?????


----------



## Yerman (Oct 10, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			:mmm:what's a MEAR?????
		
Click to expand...

Meat typed with fat fingers - I was expecting "what's a salad" next.

Weather forecast is looking really good.


----------



## badger57 (Oct 11, 2014)

I sent  you pm yesterday - can make it on sunday.

If thats  okay .


----------



## Birchy (Oct 11, 2014)

badger57 said:



			I sent  you pm yesterday - can make it on sunday.

If thats  okay .
		
Click to expand...

Just reading it now fella, thats fine.

You will be out in first group at 11am.

Bacon butties will probably be at around 10am onwards.

Just bring your cash on the day etc.

You need to know anything else mate? :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just reading it now fella, thats fine.

You will be out in first group at 11am.

Bacon butties will probably be at around 10am onwards.

Just bring your cash on the day etc.

You need to know anything else mate? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Badger. Looks like you've drawn the short straw and are out with me. Don't listen to any of these prize plonkers. I'm alright. My mum tells me that I'm just too interesting to be popular &#128521;. How good are you at looking for Top Flites in the left rough? Karl wants to know &#128513;.


----------



## badger57 (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks -  see you on sunday !


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 11, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Welcome Badger. Looks like you've drawn the short straw and are out with me. Don't listen to any of these prize plonkers. I'm alright. My mum tells me that I'm just too interesting to be popular &#128521;. How good are you at looking for Top Flites in the left rough? Karl wants to know &#128513;.
		
Click to expand...

Left rough mate ?!?!? I will take that as a compliment as it means I've lost my power fade!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Left rough mate ?!?!? I will take that as a compliment as it means I've lost my power fade!!!
		
Click to expand...

If you lose any in the left rough a fair chance I'll find them following you round big man!! :rofl:

Really looking forward to this tomorrow. Anyone fancy their chances of taking down steady Pete....!?


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 11, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			If you lose any in the left rough a fair chance I'll find them following you round big man!! :rofl:

Really looking forward to this tomorrow. Anyone fancy their chances of taking down steady Pete....!?
		
Click to expand...

I should have at Reddish after doing the hard work from being 4 down to going 2 up, but I faded like Liverpool's title run in last year  He will be hard to beat!

Ps, Badger, I hope you like biscuits


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm looking forward  to this,hopefully the weather's decent.

On a sidenote if anybody has  Got any  spare 18/19deg hybrids  bring them with you tomorrow, duffers is after one.

See you all in the morning and safe journey to all travelling.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 11, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			On a sidenote if anybody has  Got any  spare 18/19deg hybrids  bring them with you tomorrow, duffers is after one.

.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring one. Mizuno jpx800:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I'll bring one. Mizuno jpx800:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just one!? You not got a tour bag full of spares Gary!!?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 11, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Just one!? You not got a tour bag full of spares Gary!!? 

Click to expand...

Tour bag that has NWJOCKO stitched on it


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Tour bag that has NWJOCKO stitched on it 

Click to expand...

You get bulk discount though Gary 

Like a reunion with my long lost golf clubs every NW meet!! :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 11, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You get bulk discount though Gary 

Like a reunion with my long lost golf clubs every NW meet!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Your wee 910 is still hanging in there.  Looking forward to spraying it around tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2014)

Rumour has it that steady Dave only had Tahini sauce on his kebab tonight, no Stella aperitifs either.

#Takingitserious


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			no Stella aperitifs either.

#Takingitserious 

Click to expand...


I haven't had a drink since H4H 

#Scarred4life 



I'm off to bed now dreaming of Birdies


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I haven't had a drink since H4H 

#Scarred4life 



I'm off to bed now dreaming of Birdies

Click to expand...

Right, I won, I'm last up.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, I won, I'm last up.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

really???


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Up and at'em boys and girls.. Up and at'em... It's cold, foggy, and damned early for me.. See you on the coast in an hour or 2..:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2014)

Have good knock & meet everyone #enjoy :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 12, 2014)

:rofl:



Yerman said:



			Meat typed with fat fingers - I was expecting "what's a salad" next.

Weather forecast is looking really good.
		
Click to expand...

i know what a salad is!!! its the stuff left on the plate when you have a steak or burger.have a good knock everyone,looking out towards FORMBY from my hospital room,looks like it could be a good day,foggy but that should lift.


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 12, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			:rofl:i know what a salad is!!! its the stuff left on the plate when you have a steak or burger.have a good knock everyone,looking out towards FORMBY from my hospital room,looks like it could be a good day,foggy but that should lift.
		
Click to expand...

Oh hiya mate sorry to hear your back in hospital hope nothing to serious and your back out playing soon :thup:,yeah looks lovely day wished i could have been playing Wallasey 1 of my to play courses but this work thing always gets in the way


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 12, 2014)

hamshanker said:



			Oh hiya mate sorry to hear your back in hospital hope nothing to serious and your back out playing soon :thup:,yeah looks lovely day wished i could have been playing Wallasey 1 of my to play courses but this work thing always gets in the way 

Click to expand...

thanks for that mate,nothing to bad,just some tests and scans and x-rays,hope to be out to-mrw,would have loved to play myself maybe next time god willing.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 12, 2014)

It was a cracking day, weather was great and the course is superb, had  a lovely round with Dan, Karl and Dave (who left Ashford at 4 this morning to attend) Some great banter and occasionally some good golf too.

Seems like there was some terrific golf played by some of the others, I am sure all will be revealed in due course.

Once again a big thanks to Birchy for the organising again this year, and thanks to Val for today.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2014)

Another cracking day out with the Northwest lads and lass at Wallasey today.

The course was in tip top condition and the weather was great too.

I had a cracking round with Jocko,Junior and davemac and had a decent knock of 35pts and a 75 nett but nowhere near the prizes!

Thanks to Birchy and Val for sorting today's comp and the the whole NWOOM it really is appreciated.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 12, 2014)

Fantastic day at a top course. Cheers to birchy and big val. Top work gents.

Congrats to our new champion. He will be along soon to tell us about his quite frankly, amazing round. :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Fantastic day at a top course. Cheers to birchy and big val. Top work gents.

Congrats to our new champion. He will be along soon to tell us about his quite frankly, amazing round. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the best round of any forum meet


----------



## Odvan (Oct 12, 2014)

Superb day today. Weather was perfect, course is always in mighty fine nick and the company was tremendous. Thanks to Gary, Andy and Dave for a more than enjoyable walk.

Birchy, every credit to you for all you've put into this. Even more credit to you for cutting the winner absolutely dead when he was half way through his speech. It more than made up for all the clapping I had to do, as that hurt badly...

Val, fair play for arranging everything today, the food was top notch and we got custard!!!! What a day!!!

I had a decent day, played to handicap with 3 blobs in the card so was happy with my golf.

And some bloke scored really well but no-one will be interested so I'll say nowt.....


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 12, 2014)

Great day all round, incredible weather for this time of year, really enjoyable course to play, great company as always and a pleasure to watch Junior's round. Tough to miss out on 42pts!!

I meant to say thanks to Birchy for arranging th player auction and everyone that bought a player as it all contributed to the Â£3,000 we raised for Autism Initiatives. Thank you all :clap:

Birchy - top man, as always, for arranging this. We'd all play a lot less golf and have fewer days like today if it wasn't for your hard work, tak a boo son :thup:

Unusual to see someone other than steady Dave pick up a trophy, we'll deserves though Pete, some round that today and I definitely owe you a couple of scoops :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Great day all round, incredible weather for this time of year, really enjoyable course to play, great company as always and a pleasure to watch Junior's round. Tough to miss out on 42pts!!

I meant to say thanks to Birchy for arranging th player auction and everyone that bought a player as it all contributed to the *Â£3,000 we raised for Autism Initiatives*. Thank you all :clap:

Birchy - top man, as always, for arranging this. We'd all play a lot less golf and have fewer days like today if it wasn't for your hard work, tak a boo son :thup:

Unusual to see someone other than steady Dave pick up a trophy, we'll deserves though Pete, some round that today and I definitely owe you a couple of scoops :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Much respect - well done guys :thup:


----------



## Junior (Oct 12, 2014)

Yip - Cheers Iain, Stu and Dave for the game.  Superb company in glorious weather.  It was an absolute pleasure to see everyone today, both old and new faces. 

Birchy, Val, you gents are truly out of the top draw. Cheers for organisng this season and another 'Grande Finale' !!!  

Well played to the 2014 champion.....1 under gross is top bombing and a great way to get over the line!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2014)

Loved it out there today, what a great day for a game.  Thanks to Val, Yerman and Duffers for the game. Duffers said he might make an appearance on the Forum, give him a nudge Stu :thup:.  What a great course, Theres some world class holes in them dunes, loved it!

Congrats to our winner, what a top round that was to seal the deal, I'm sure he'll be along shortly when he's finished the open top bus celebration around Liverpool   Post a pic' of the trophy if you get time Mate. :thup:

Finally, massive thanks to Birchy for pulling all this together.  Its much appreciated mate!
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 12, 2014)

Great day in great company! Was good to meet Dave who travelled up from Dawwwn saaaarf and well played to Pete, a deserved winner.

Biggest thanks goes to Birchy and Val for organising a top day on an amazing course!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 12, 2014)

What a fantastic way to bring down the curtain on the OOM. Perfect weather around a stunning golf course, i think we might find ourselves back there for another final or two 

Fantastic round today from Pistol Pete, he really did play some lovely golf which was fantastic to watch. I gave him loads of abuse during the round as usual as well but he literally was like a machine. Our group as a whole played pretty well as well and we had some real fun! We saw about 10 birdies, a four putt, a helicopter, a few rebounds and a cheeky Scouse grin  I will let you lot work out which of them were mine :rofl:

Can i say a massive thanks to Val for sorting out Wallasey as a final venue, it was truly a great finale. Thanks for donating some prizes too.

I think the format was superb of the whole competition and im very much wanting to run it again next year under the same structure. Matchplay and a medal finale is perfect as stableford gets played enough at other meets etc. 

Top 3 today
Liverbirdie 43
Junior 42
Qwerty 39

Top 3 OOM
Liverbirdie
Peterlav
Qwerty

Well done Peter mate, a great champion and well deserved. Won all the matchplay matches and 1 under gross in the final is a great way to win it.  

Baggsy not being in your group next year


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 12, 2014)

First things first, apologies to Wallasey gc for me hacking your course up. You were fantastic. Especially the early holes, then 17+18. Magnificent! You even brought the sun out. Hopefully next year I'll be back with a better swing and overall game.

Thanks to Birchy and Val for putting on a great day. Loved every minute of it. Gutted I couldn't stay for the presentations. 

Well done to stu, Iain and andy who all played very well. Even managed forum distance drives at times...

Andys 3 wood (I think) into 18 and all four of us making unconventional pars on 9 being my stand out memories of the day.

Great effort by all concerned, not least by badger who made a great effort in turning up. mucho gracias one and all 

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2014)

3 big ones for charidee is fantastic.......top effort lads.....take a bow!!   :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 12, 2014)

Can only echo whats already been said.

Great course, great company, great weather and some pretty decent golf played.

Thanks to Scott and Val for pulling it all together.

And congratulations to Pete, that must have been one hell of a knock.


----------



## Junior (Oct 12, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			First things first, apologies to Wallasey gc for me hacking your course up. You were fantastic. Especially the early holes, then 17+18. Magnificent! You even brought the sun out. Hopefully next year I'll be back with a better swing and overall game.

Thanks to Birchy and Val for putting on a great day. Loved every minute of it. Gutted I couldn't stay for the presentations. 

Well done to stu, Iain and andy who all played very well. Even managed forum distance drives at times...

Andys 3 wood (I think) into 18 and all four of us making unconventional pars on 9 being my stand out memories of the day.

Great effort by all concerned, not least by badger who made a great effort in turning up. mucho gracias one and all 

:thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the kind words mate, i think the shot you mean was the hybrid into 17....it came out of the screws that one...I think Jocko had 9 iron into that monster par 4 after he crushed yet another drive!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Just to echo what everyone has already said. A big well done to Birchy for organising a fantastic competition this season. Absolutely flawless as usual. 

Big thanks to my PP's today. Louise, Karl and especially Dave (Badger) who travelled all the way from Kent to sample the North West Hospitality. I'm glad we could provide you with a beautiful autumn day for it Davey. It's always like that up here &#127749;.  

Well done to Pedro for a spectacular round today. 1 under gross at Wallasey is amazing and deserving of the big prize &#127878;.  

Really glad I could join you guys for this. It really gets me excited for next season. 

   Cheers guys.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 12, 2014)

Junior said:



			Cheers for the kind words mate, i think the shot you mean was the hybrid into 17....it came out of the screws that one...I think Jocko had 9 iron into that monster par 4 after he crushed yet another drive!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A 9i into 17, Jesus wept! Booooooooooom!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 12, 2014)

Sounds like a good day for all concerned and some crackin golf played. Pete must be knocking on the door of cat 1 now, just got to go through!!


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Junior said:



			Cheers for the kind words mate, i think the shot you mean was the hybrid into 17....it came out of the screws that one...I think Jocko had 9 iron into that monster par 4 after he crushed yet another drive!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your just showing off now! :lol:

It was deffo into 18 to set up a birdie. Over estimating the 3 wood though, probably more a 7 iron. Even so, Shot of the day in my eyes.

so much for the stand out memories....:rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Oct 12, 2014)

Huge thanks to Scott for putting up with us and sorting everything out with the OOM, big thanks to Val for organising Finals Day. For the time of year, the weather and course were absolutely stunning.
Thanks to playing partners Birchy, Paul and The Champ, had a great day


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2014)

Odvan said:



			A 9i into 17, Jesus wept! Booooooooooom!!
		
Click to expand...

He left it short of the green aswell!

Seriously though Jocko is a monster considering he's about 6st wet through:ears:


----------



## Junior (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone take any pics????


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 13, 2014)

Great day out spoiled only by my golf.
Great company,nice to meet vikingman.
Congrats to LB,awesome knock mate.
Many thanks to Val and Birchy for yesterday and Birchy for keeping this going.
Take a bow mate,hope we can do it again next year.

Anyone thinking about joining in - get in.
Best laugh you'll have on a golf course, great bunch of lads.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 13, 2014)

Junior said:



			Anyone take any pics????
		
Click to expand...

I took 3 course photos. Only two turned out any good due to my crape phone. Will post tonight.

Louise had her camera with her. Maybe she took more worth looking at.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2014)

Hard to add to whats already been said, thanks for the company on the day Duffers, Dave (qwerty) and Nick (yerman) for the company on the day, great round by Dave as usual, recovered very well poor start by his standards.

I'm glad you all enjoyed your day at Wallasey, it truly is a great golf course and the condition yesterday for the time of year was excellent not to mention zero wind made it less of a slog than it can be, I enjoy it more and more every time I play it and it's easy to take it for granted but I do enjoy it when I bring guests and they talk so well of the course. 

As far the OOM itself, im sure everyone agreed the format worked well this year. The idea was always to have everyone with something to play for in the final day and even being well down the leaderboard a good round on the final could get you in the prizes as was proven yesterday by me of all people propelling up into 4th from way back with my round yesterday.

Onto the thanks, ultimately *BIRCHY* and I worked on the format for the season and the final but Scott did the lions share of work collecting cash and keeping everyone informed of any changes and pushing everyone to get their matches in, Scott from all of us thanks a bunch buddy, we wouldn't be where we are without your efforts :thup: 

I would also like to say a big thanks to *EVERYONE* who played in the OOM, the success lies on everyone participating and hopefully seeing how it progressed from last year into this year and how our finale went it whets the appetite for next year and brings us some new faces, don't by shy guys please get involved, it's a great way to meet new faces and play new courses, spread the word guys, the more involved the more interesting it becomes.

Special thanks to the guys outwith the OOM who played on the day, Paul, Dave and Dave the Badger who left at stupid oclock from Ashford to get up, glad you enjoyed it pal and not forgetting Junior who is a regular on the NW circuit but didn't compete in this years OOM, maybe next year again Andy?

Massive congrats to our new champ *LIVERBIRDIE*, an awesome way to put everyone to the sword on the last day, well deserved for that alone, im sure we'll see some interesting additions to the trophy :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice pictures Lou.. You even managed to get me, Stu C, Andy Greg and Karl in one shot without going for the landscape setting..


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2014)

Fantastic pictures Louise, they really do the course justice.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 13, 2014)

Val said:



			Fantastic pictures Louise, they really do the course justice.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, them pictures are fantastic. Really enjoyed the course again. Played it twice now and both teams ive really enjoyed it the challenge. Got a great variety of holes for a links course too.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 13, 2014)

Yesterday was such a pleasure. Links golf at times can put your head in a spin with the wind. Trying to think how you  are going to pay the shot with the wind blowing you around.  With no breeze at all, you could hear everyone as they dandered down the fairway. They could easily call you if needing a hand to look for their ball. It just made for an all round good day. The scoring proved as much.

I enjoy the wind on a links for a test at times bit yesterday was a wee bit special. Taking in the views basking in sunshine. 

Really enjoy Wallasey's really fair par 3's.  All are attackable off the yellows apart from the last which is mighty tricky. Good to have one of those in there too.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovely looking course.:thup: Wouldn't mind a knock round there when in the area next year. Reminds me a bit of Hayling.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2014)

richart said:



			Lovely looking course.:thup: Wouldn't mind a knock round there when in the area next year. Reminds me a bit of Hayling.
		
Click to expand...

Rich, drop me a PM anytime and if im in the area i'll sign you on, same for anyone looking to play.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow what a fantastic looking course.

Well done Pete, great shooting.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 13, 2014)

Great photos.... course looks fantastic.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2014)

Val said:



			Rich, drop me a PM anytime and if im in the area i'll sign you on, same for anyone looking to play.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Val, much appreciated.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 13, 2014)

Where's LB??  Is he still in the Clubhouse finishing his speech


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bit late up with the thanks but great work by Val and birchy organising a cracking day. :thup:
 Course, weather and company was top notch as you can see from the pics above well worth a visit.
Some cracking golf played as well not only by LB but PL too and teamed together they well and truly kick butt in our side match.


----------



## Junior (Oct 13, 2014)

Val said:



			Special thanks to the guys outwith the OOM who played on the day, Paul, Dave and Dave the Badger who left at stupid oclock from Ashford to get up, glad you enjoyed it pal and not forgetting Junior who is a regular on the NW circuit but didn't compete in this years OOM, maybe next year again Andy?QUOTE]

Thanks for hosting us yesterday Val.  It's a fantastic course and everytime I go there I ponder for weeks after about whether I should enquire for membership.  If it was just 15 minutes closer . . . . . .

Work permitting I'll sign up to the OOM next year.  It would have been too hard to get away to play midweek this Summer with playing for the club team aswell.  

Louise, thanks for sharing the pics - they are superb.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Nice pictures Lou.. You even managed to get me, Stu C, Andy Greg and Karl in one shot without going for the landscape setting..

Click to expand...


Brilliant mate :rofl::thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Brilliant mate :rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.. :thup:  

@Val, just to reiterate what I said yesterday. Wallasey was quite simply superb. Every hole was different and quite often I'd hit what I thought was a good shot, only to find my way blocked by some really clever course design. The icing on the cake was the fact that we played it in T Shirts in the middle of October.. I loved it mate...:thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 13, 2014)

Well done Pete on the victory.  Looks like you dropped on the perfect day for the meet with the course looking great.  Will have to make my way over at some point :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 13, 2014)

First and foremost, thanks to Birchy.

This whole OOM event wouldnâ€™t happen without him. It also wouldnâ€™t be run anywhere as efficiently, even if 5 of us did it. The organisation is seamless. It brings together people, who we now all consider as friends from not only across the northwest, but also our Scottish president (Eck â€“ eat your heart out). I bang on about it each time, but who would have thought that when 7 wet and sorry individuals were initially brought together about 2 Â½ years ago at Formby hall, would we think that within a few years we would have had 2 summer OOMâ€™s, a winter OOM, weekends in York, Carlisle, Fleet and a week in Inverness we would be where we are now. Birchy is the biggest reason for this, with his great organisation, equitable attitude, allied to his hard work and good research. Thankfully, others have helped along the way also, such as Junior, Steady Dave, the wolf, Val, Links quacker, Kaz in organising or part organising some of the other weekends, which helps immensely.

Val â€“ great deal, course in beautiful condition, and kept his hand on the tiller throughout the OOM. Top man. No chutney with my cheese and biscuits though, so weâ€™ll be going elsewhere next year â€“ amateurs.:ears:

Immensely proud of my win, despite my fellow Lee park â€œmatesâ€ doing their best to put me off the night before. I was relaxed in the main, but then when on the first tee, I hadnâ€™t done any practice swings, a little bit of nerves kicked in. After my opening nervous hybrid shot, I was that short, I had to go in with another hybrid from 180 yards, despite everyone elseâ€™s 2nd shot being a 9 iron or wedge. Managed to get an up and down from 180 yards though for an opening birdie. Iâ€™ll spare you the rest, but for the first time in my life I had 6 birdies in a round, and with only 5 bogeys, managed by first â€œcompetitionâ€ sub-par round. To do it on such a prestigious course which holds open qualifiers was even more satisfying. 6 inches out from winning the nearest the pin, and 12 inches out from the nearest the pin in two also, would have made it too perfect a day (congrats Gary and Junior).

Normally after such a great round, there is still the normal â€œI left some out there, as wellâ€. Not on this occasion, just a makeable four footer being the only one missed all day. They were flying in from chip ins, putts in the fringe, or 20 odd footers. A lucky bounce on the par 3 16th, had sweary Birchy go through his full repertoire. I had a plan in my mind from the night before on what to take on each hole, bacon sarnie on the 6th, cadburyâ€™s Twirl on the 9th and a Frys peppermint chocolate on the 14th, seen it work to perfection.:whoo: Nice to finally play a round with Peter Lav, who is a good player and great company. Same for Pbrown, although his â€œeverything in Man U colourâ€ scheme, needs some work on it. A great round by Junior, despite his opening double, steady Dave always in the hunt and by the sounds of it, many other good rounds by all, made it a special day.

Made up to see the wolf on the prowl again, Badger Dave, and â€œsounds like Ray Roseâ€ Viking Dave along with all the old faces was good to see and to catch up with.

Roll on next year (hopefully), and weâ€™ll see if a chomper can win it and thanks for the additions to the trophy, Gaz.

#Leeparkbreederofchampions


----------



## Birchy (Oct 13, 2014)

Blinking hell Pete I had a lump in my throat reading that 

Can I just say thanks to everybody who has taken part in the OOM and come on any meets I have organised or been involved with. The company & the craic make it more than worthwhile and its unbelievable the amount of great people I have met over the course of the last 2 - 3 years. I do actually enjoy looking at courses and organising things like this so as long as people carry on enjoying themselves it will carry on :thup:

Just illustrates to me why golf is the greatest sport to play. Next year is going to be even bigger and better so fill your wallets up over the winter guys and gals


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, that's some round Mate.  Someone told me +1 yesterday or I misheard them, I didn't know you shot -1.  That's some going Peter. Congrats again :clap::clap:


----------



## Junior (Oct 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			First and foremost, thanks to Birchy.

This whole OOM event wouldnâ€™t happen without him. It also wouldnâ€™t be run anywhere as efficiently, even if 5 of us did it. The organisation is seamless. It brings together people, who we now all consider as friends from not only across the northwest, but also our Scottish president (Eck â€“ eat your heart out). I bang on about it each time, but who would have thought that when 7 wet and sorry individuals were initially brought together about 2 Â½ years ago at Formby hall, would we think that within a few years we would have had 2 summer OOMâ€™s, a winter OOM, weekends in York, Carlisle, Fleet and a week in Inverness we would be where we are now. Birchy is the biggest reason for this, with his great organisation, equitable attitude, allied to his hard work and good research. Thankfully, others have helped along the way also, such as Junior, Steady Dave, the wolf, Val, Links quacker, Kaz in organising or part organising some of the other weekends, which helps immensely.

Val â€“ great deal, course in beautiful condition, and kept his hand on the tiller throughout the OOM. Top man. No chutney with my cheese and biscuits though, so weâ€™ll be going elsewhere next year â€“ amateurs.:ears:

Immensely proud of my win, despite my fellow Lee park â€œmatesâ€ doing their best to put me off the night before. I was relaxed in the main, but then when on the first tee, I hadnâ€™t done any practice swings, a little bit of nerves kicked in. After my opening nervous hybrid shot, I was that short, I had to go in with another hybrid from 180 yards, despite everyone elseâ€™s 2nd shot being a 9 iron or wedge. Managed to get an up and down from 180 yards though for an opening birdie. Iâ€™ll spare you the rest, but for the first time in my life I had 6 birdies in a round, and with only 5 bogeys, managed by first â€œcompetitionâ€ sub-par round. To do it on such a prestigious course which holds open qualifiers was even more satisfying. 6 inches out from winning the nearest the pin, and 12 inches out from the nearest the pin in two also, would have made it too perfect a day (congrats Gary and Junior).

Normally after such a great round, there is still the normal â€œI left some out there, as wellâ€. Not on this occasion, just a makeable four footer being the only one missed all day. They were flying in from chip ins, putts in the fringe, or 20 odd footers. A lucky bounce on the par 3 16th, had sweary Birchy go through his full repertoire. I had a plan in my mind from the night before on what to take on each hole, bacon sarnie on the 6th, cadburyâ€™s Twirl on the 9th and a Frys peppermint chocolate on the 14th, seen it work to perfection.:whoo: Nice to finally play a round with Peter Lav, who is a good player and great company. Same for Pbrown, although his â€œeverything in Man U colourâ€ scheme, needs some work on it. A great round by Junior, despite his opening double, steady Dave always in the hunt and by the sounds of it, many other good rounds by all, made it a special day.

Made up to see the wolf on the prowl again, Badger Dave, and â€œsounds like Ray Roseâ€ Viking Dave along with all the old faces was good to see and to catch up with.

Roll on next year (hopefully), and weâ€™ll see if a chomper can win it and thanks for the additions to the trophy, Gaz.

#Leeparkbreederofchampions
		
Click to expand...

Nice words Pedro - very well said sir.


----------

